# South Bend  (CL970Z)



## ShagDog (Mar 10, 2021)

I am looking at pictures of SB lathe (catalog # CL970Z). I understand the "CL" stands for thread nose and the "Z" for 3 1/2 bed length. What do the other numbers mean? They want $1,100 for it. Here is a picture.

Edit: after doing more research, it looks like it is a 10k lathe, self contained drive, whatever that means. Looks like the flat belt 12 speed.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 10, 2021)

Danger, Will Robinson !!!!!!
the norton gearbox may be compromised 
there is a home-made cover covering the first quadrant lever hole, presumably to not allow for the first gear reduction to be selected.
it appears to have had a less than stellar. Krylon rebuild at one time in its past
it has potential, but 1100 is too much IMO


----------



## ShagDog (Mar 10, 2021)

Thanks, Doc.


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 10, 2021)

I own that same model machine. 

It could be good but as the good Dr says, that cover on the gearbox is a warning sign. 
Also the carriage is parked right over where there would be the most wear in the bed. 
So it’s worth a look, you have to run it through all of the gear positions under power. 
If it checks out then maybe lowball an offer.


----------



## Superburban (Mar 11, 2021)

I would put my money on that being a magnet. We used to have those one the old sttel grey desks, to hold the phone and other cords out of the way. IT is a plastic housing, holding a magnet on each side (The old laminated steel magnets), with an opening going down the center. Look close at the top.


----------



## martik777 (Mar 11, 2021)

1100 is a good price if the rest of it is in good shape. A couple bad gears in the gearbox wouldn't stop me from buying it.


----------



## gonzo (Mar 11, 2021)

I agree, it is a magnet originally used to hold telephone wires in place. I have several that I use to corral some of the dro wires on my mill.


----------



## jcp (Mar 11, 2021)

Large dials, original chip pan and legs, micrometer carriage stop, quick change reversing lever......whats not to like? Just check out the bed and gearbox as suggested above. $1100 isn't too much where I live.


----------



## graham-xrf (Mar 11, 2021)

Ulma Doctor said:


> ...
> it appears to have had a less than stellar. Krylon rebuild at one time in its past


Just because I don't know - do tell, what is a "Krylon rebuild", and how can you spot it ?


----------



## Manual Mac (Mar 11, 2021)

Krylon rebuild was called a DuPont tune up when I was a kid.


----------



## ShagDog (Mar 11, 2021)

Thank you all for the responses.


----------



## jcp (Mar 11, 2021)

graham-xrf said:


> Just because I don't know - do tell, what is a "Krylon rebuild", and how can you spot it ?



Refers to ‘wipe off most of the grease and paint it’. Krylon is a brand of rattle can spray paint.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brino (Mar 11, 2021)

jcp said:


> Large dials, original chip pan and legs, micrometer carriage stop, quick change reversing lever......whats not to like? Just check out the bed and gearbox as suggested above. $1100 isn't too much where I live.



also a threading dial....and is that the bed clamp for a taper attachment? (green circle below) 

What is in the red circle?

-brino


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 11, 2021)

brino said:


> also a threading dial....and is that the bed clamp for a taper attachment? (green circle below)
> 
> What is in the red circle?
> 
> ...


I think that clamp in the green circle might be for a collet rack.


----------



## brino (Mar 11, 2021)

That looks like the same bracket used for the taper attachment....they probably re-used it.....




The first photo does NOT appear to show the cross-slide extension and locking handle that I expected with the taper attachment.....but then the angle wasn't great for that.

-brino


----------



## brino (Mar 11, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> I own that same model machine.



Roughly what year was it built?
I'm going thru some old catalogs, but there's so many.......

-brino


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 11, 2021)

brino said:


> That looks like the same bracket used for the taper attachment....they probably re-used it.....
> 
> View attachment 358871
> 
> ...


Indeed, without a top view it's hard to say. 
The bracket for the collet rack has a hole for the vertical support rod.


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 11, 2021)

brino said:


> Roughly what year was it built?
> I'm going thru some old catalogs, but there's so many.......
> 
> -brino


Mine was made in 1975, and has the large dials. It is pretty much exactly like the one in the photo, except mine has the original paint.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Mar 11, 2021)

that could be a really good deal - take a mirror and flashlight to check out the gears in the gear box and also see what other tooling is available. Don't hang around, that won't last long.


----------



## ShagDog (Mar 11, 2021)

Well, I decided against going to see the lathe. It is located too far away to just go and check out. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 11, 2021)

graham-xrf said:


> Just because I don't know - do tell, what is a "Krylon rebuild", and how can you spot it ?


Krylon is a brand of spray paint common to hardware stores.
the brand name is unimportant , but the sentiment is that if there is a new coat of paint, the machine tool or whatever is considered "rebuilt" and the fraudulent seller tries to dupe a buyer who is unaware.

the easiest way to spot a paint only rebuild is to look close at the badges, there will be paint on them if there were taped over.
there will undoubtedly be overspray in places that would give itself away
a strange or irregular color from machine tool gray is highly suspect


----------



## graham-xrf (Mar 11, 2021)

@Ulma Doctor  : Thanks for the decode on Krylon.

My machines do end up in non-standard colours, but no way is it a lick-and-a-promise! Rub-down, primer, 1K alkyd enamel, then possibly, a rattle-can colour with tough clear coat. The metal labels spiral-pins carefully removed. I still don't know how to re-paint the labels.  I see there are places that sell silk-screened reproductions.

I have read in South Bend literature that some "reconditioned" or "restored" sale machines come with what looks like they have been scraped in - but they haven't been. The scrape marks are cosmetic cover-up!


----------

